# Asus P5N-E SLI Problem



## Fraggerbee (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mich im Bios meine P5N-e SLI umgeschaut mir ist aufgefallen das mir der FSB Speed nicht angezeigt wird.Was ich meine:
Es sollte sowas wie CPU Frequency stehen das ist ja der FSB und da steht standart 266Mhz.Bei mir find ich das einfach nich egal wo ich nach sehe.
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Beim P5N-E ( wie auch bei allen aktuellen Mainboards ) wird entweder der FSB oder der Quadpumped FSB ( CPU-Takt ) angezeigt. Also Entwarnung - ist die richtige Position.

mfg chmee


----------



## Fraggerbee (4. Juni 2008)

Quadpumped FSB? Ich werd Nachsehen ob ich wenigsten den habe (sehe).
Könntest du mir sagen wie ich den finde bzw. wo muss ich im bios hingehen?


----------



## chmee (4. Juni 2008)

Es ist die FSB-Einstellung, wenn man auf manuell stellt. Wenn Du jene mit 4 multiplizierst, hast Du die CPU-FSB ( quadpumped ).

mfg chmee


----------



## Fraggerbee (4. Juni 2008)

Könnte eine dumme Frage sein aber meinst du den Multiplikator?
Wenn ja dann...ja der wird bei mir angezeigt danke für die Info.


----------

